# *VOTING* What is a horse??



## fuadteagan (Jun 10, 2010)

Please reply your votes but nothing else please.


----------



## fuadteagan (Jun 10, 2010)

Heatherloveslottie:
What is a horse?

A horse is 500 pounds of pure energy, enthusiasm and life.
A horse is those hoofbeats pounding on the ground, flared nostrils, raised heads and a streaming mane. 
A horse is majestic, intelligent and inquisitive.
A horse is both bold and meek.
A horse can be swishing its tail idly in the breeze, delicately nibbling grass, and still be radiating grace and power.
A horse is a protector, a leader, a follower, a teacher and a friend.


----------



## fuadteagan (Jun 10, 2010)

RedTree:
The horse
Is girls best friend,
My horse is my best friend,
A horse is always there,
My horse is always there,
Whether it be to cry on,
To tell my deepest secrets,
Or just someone to talk to,
He is always there,
He takes me places no one else can,
I can fly when I'm with my horse,
A horse is a girls best friend,
My horse is my best friend.


----------



## fuadteagan (Jun 10, 2010)

JackofDiamonds
What is a horse-
A horse is the elements combined,
A horse is recognisable strength, beauty, grace, and most of all compassion.
A horse is a projection of dreams,
A bearer of deep and dark secrets,
A horse is Trust, hope, talent and desire, 
Flowing manes, Deep breaths and long sighs,
Comforting smells and tear stained coats,
A horse is the light to every tunnel,
A horse is that I love.


----------



## fuadteagan (Jun 10, 2010)

Gallop_On:
What is a horse-

The one whinny that seems louder than all the others when you walk out to the pasture

The one who bites your butt when you clean his feet

The one who seems to smile when you walk up

The one who melts into joy when you scratch that one spot

The one who is willing to do ANYTHING you ask

The one knows where all the peppermints are hidden 

The one that forgives after you make a mistake

The one who let's you hug all over him

The one who makes the entire day, worth it

I have that one <3


----------



## fuadteagan (Jun 10, 2010)

Next category for judging-
Wild/Running Free


----------



## fuadteagan (Jun 10, 2010)

touchofsleep-
For Wild/Running free
"Do you give the horse his strength or clothe his neck with a flowing mane?
Do you make him leap like a locust, striking terror with his proud snorting?
He paws fiercely, rejoicing in his strength, and charges into the fray.
He laughs at fear, afraid of nothing; he does not shy away from the sword.
The quiver rattles against his side, along with the flashing spear and lance.In frenzied excitement he eats up the ground; he cannot stand still when the trumpet sounds".


----------



## fuadteagan (Jun 10, 2010)

JackofDiamonds-
She is a wild fire- group 1 (i think)

She reared up with a look of daggers, 
she was wild and un-tamed, 
she struck out with such force the ground shuddered and the skies cracked. 
I watched her suck each breath as though it would be her last.
Power bore through her as if it were blood. 
Beauty and dominance flowed over her mirroring that fiery mane. 
She was mean, she was ruthless, and she was addictive. 
She pranced around me biting out at me. 
Her legs followed her every instruction. 
She had an appetite for life a desire for adventure. 
She took off into the dense forest for protection, but it was no camouflage for her. 
The rich red stood out like a light. 
Her legs untouched by the deep undergrowth.
Her eyes determined,
her heart set. 
She stretched with recognisable grace, l
ifting herself with precision. 
She knew these lands, she was home. 
She was wild.


----------



## fuadteagan (Jun 10, 2010)

Spyder:
Wild running free


The Stallion

He stood upon the rocky crag,
With nostrils flaring wide
And gazed upon the herd below
His eyes betrayed his pride.

And then he saw not far away
Ten riders on a hill
All muscles tensed, all heard looked up
And every heart stood still.

Upon the herd the rider swept
To drive them to a gap
That just beyond the hunters knew
They'd built a hidden trap.

Upon the hill the stallion spied
His captured herd depart
Each passing moment,vengeance grew
Until it filled his heart.

Then every eye turned to the king
Up to that noble sire
The anger in his eyes did flash
Like burning coals of fire.

With lifted head he reared and pawed
His challenge to the night
With flashing hooves he wheeled and turned
And disappeared from sight.

This dare the men could not refuse
They knew the chase was on
And up above the reddened sky
Announced the coming dawn.

Four days did pass and every hour
The quarry they pursued
The mighty steed did wan and tire
He could not stop for food.

Till gasping he could run no more
His will he would not bend
His spirit always would remain
Unbroken to the end.

Before him lay a deep ravine
No bridge across it spanned
Behind the riders closed on him
He would not wear their brand.

Without a backwards glance he leaped
Defiance to his foe
His handsome twisting body spun
Down to the rocks below.

They say that on a starry night
A shadow will appear
And if you listen carefully
Faint hoof beats you might hear.


----------



## fuadteagan (Jun 10, 2010)

Next Category-
Riding

Just a reminder vote 1 vote for each category. No voting for urself. It won't count if u do..


----------



## fuadteagan (Jun 10, 2010)

*no entries!!*


----------



## fuadteagan (Jun 10, 2010)

Next Category- 
Shows/Competing


----------



## fuadteagan (Jun 10, 2010)

MarleaWarlea
DRESSAG 

We step gracefully into the sand covered arena; the lights are blinding and the massive crowd cheer and chant. 
I brush my boots off one last time, and I begin to feel very self-conscious. I know I am only here because I am one of the top riders in Australia, and that is why I am here, but what if I muck up? My whole life could be ruined in just one step. The crowd cheer louder as I step into view, my heart racing. 
Forget them I think Just forget them, remember your training. And then I can here nothing but the sound of my horse’s hooves, so delicately do they step on the golden ground.
Halt I think, and then I feel the powerful muscles beneath me stop, neatly squared at the exact centre point perfect I think, but the test hasn’t even begun yet.
I lower my head and place me left hand on my horse’s hindquarter gently for a second, then as I squeeze my calves and rise up and down to the smooth trot, I begin to feel the real power of dressage.
With such grace we turn in a perfect circle, my horse doesn’t put one foot out of place. Nearing the end of the circle I tap my legs, so obvious to me yet unseen to the crowd, onto my horse’s chestnut sides. And with that she moves into a flowing canter, moving so swiftly. We both know this test off by heart, and I hardly even need to tell her to do a flying change down the centre line, Good girl Nim! I cry out in my head, but the hardest part is still t come, and I just hope we can pull it off, a few more circles and turns, okay here it is, we are just about to come to the long side and about to complete our final thing, I move into a trot, and then… piaffe! We did it!! I turn into the centre, halt… solute… the whole crowd burst into applause, and with a swish of Nim’s tail we trot out off the magical arena, back into the real world. 
I wait for the others to finish their test, and I admit they’re good, VERY good… 
The last person finishes her test, and the judges are left to count up the scores.
The suspense is overpowering and it seems like an eternity before they finally come to the microphone and announce the placings. I’ll be an embarrassment to Australia if I get a bad score and then the time comes… “In 3rd place, representing America we have Jessica Condor,” The whole crowd burst into loud whoops and cheers as the 3rd place getter went up to collect her prize. “And in second we have, representing Ireland, Molly McGuiness,” taking her place on the pavilion with her trusty steed beside the American Jessica she waved to the adoring crowd, “And in first place we have…” For a second it felt like the whole world had stopped, everyone was holding their breath, “In first place we have representing Australia…” Australia? I’m the only Aussie; it can’t be… he must have said Austria, yeah that blondy, Anna Brunn… right?? “Katie Spielder riding Niblefoot,” I gasp as the crowd begin to breathe again and roar in wild applause, I nudge Nim into a steady trot and go out to collect my gleaming trophy and Nim’s rose wreath, Nim lowers her head as the smiling judges put the wreath over her head and let it slide down on her neck, she is proud off herself And so she should be I think. She then lets out a victorious whinny as we begin our lap of honour, and nothing matters to me anymore, not the tall trophy, or the wreath so carefully placed on Nim’s neck now glistening with sweat, or the cheering crowds, all of that is behind me and all there is just the two of us, just an aussie girl and her champion horse.


----------



## fuadteagan (Jun 10, 2010)

_JackofDiamonds_
Racing
He cut through the air with such precision, placing each hoof in a synchronized dance, His eyes wild his blood pumping. He was an image of pure perfection. He was the definition of power, beauty strength and unbreakable courage. He lifted himself as though he were soaring, his heart roared with each stride. Nose to nose fighting for the stake, he was defying all odds. He ran with such grace and supremacy the other horses where fighting to hold on. He took one last stride to the final stretch, He dug deep and found the raw passion for racing, he sub missed to the esteem, and dreamed of running, he banished the cracks of whips and the heavy and powered forward leaving them in a simple memory. The ground trembled under his foot the skies opened and he was really running. The roar of the crowd burst through his ear drums as he took his final stride to victory. He challenged gravity and stared it down in its tracks. He could fly.


----------



## fuadteagan (Jun 10, 2010)

arashowjumper-
3. Shows/ competing

I remember that first day I saw you, alone and abandoned in that stall.
I remember how you look down and are on guard.
They all called me crazy, and look at me when I walk you out.
They said you were unrideable by the best ones and asked me to get you back.

We got in that ring with the excuse of just a little trot.
We watch them how all got surprised when you didn't buck me off.
You run into that fence and jumped.
And I gave you my heart and soul.

We went into the shows.
I was a beginner, who couldn't handle a horse
And you were even worse, "that **** black horse"
But I loved the look on their faces when we were done.

Place to place, show by show,
Every weekend we jumped and rock and roll
Leaving gossips and amusement in the crowd
Sooner than latter we had beated the odds

They said we weren't meant to be together,
But they used to bet we will win 
In nationals and state finals.
And then it came that horrible day.

We were crowned number one,
And you were taken away.
I couldn't handle the pain so
I went away.

I saw you 3 yrs latter 
You werent the same.
No more my shinny black horse, 
The one that gave his heart and soul in every jump

You were the same unridiable horse
I feel in love 5 years away.


----------



## fuadteagan (Jun 10, 2010)

New Category-

The beauty and grace of horses


----------



## fuadteagan (Jun 10, 2010)

Pintotess:

The beauty and grace of a horse
A piece of light
A sweet smelling flower
A happy place 
A breeze of wind
A fantasy land
A friend
A joy
It must be....
The horse


----------



## fuadteagan (Jun 10, 2010)

Last category-
other


----------



## fuadteagan (Jun 10, 2010)

Marlea Warlea
JMY FANTASY WORLDJ

We run through the meadow, the grass sparkling from the dew, the blue, endless sky is like our path, guiding us to our destination, which is yet to be decided.
The soft songs of the bluebirds urge us to go further… faster.
I grip with my legs and entwine my fingers into my partner’s soft mane, he bursts forward, and I close my eyes as the rain starts to fall. It kisses me softly on the face and, for the moment, I feel that everything is absolutely perfect. 
We continue to canter through the knee high grass, and the rain continues to get harder, I don’t care though, I wouldn’t change this moment for anything.
As I feel the heavy breathing of my horse I know he is getting tired, and reluctantly we slow down.
When we stop, neither of us makes a sound. 
Even the bluebirds have stopped their happy chatting.
I hear my mother calling for us to return, so together we turn around, and walk on back.
I turn around once more, looking at my fantasy land, and knowing that now I must return back to reality.


----------



## fuadteagan (Jun 10, 2010)

Marlea Warlea-
Magical forest

As I walk through the forest I feel a kind of peace. The forest creatures greet me warmly and I know instantly that I belong here.
I look around to the surroundings and see a small bridge that is on top of a river that looks like it was made of pure diamonds. As I look up into the sky I see towering trees above me.
At the corner of my eye I see something strange, a small stone.
I walk towards the stone and look down at it. It shows a picture of a one horned horse, a unicorn was carved in great detail on the rocks surface. Although the difference between the picture and my self is huge, the likeness between us is strangely amazing. As I look to the right of the rock I see a cave, full of sparkling jewels.
As I stand wondering what this fantasy land is, I feel strange, different. But I say to myself that I am just imagining things, as this forest is so strange.
I decide to wander on further.
I then see a stream, after hearing the water trickle from it; I realize how thirsty I am. I walk over to the stream and I notice something strange. My reflection isn’t my reflection. It is the same horse that was carved into the stone. But what is even more strange, when I move, the horse in the reflection does the same.
I look behind me, to make sure that no one is there, to see if it really is my reflection. No body is there, so I continue looking at the reflection, confused. Then I jump. It couldn’t be could it!? The strange feeling by the rock, the reflections, could this perfect figure in the river be mine? I then look down and notice that my body has changed dramatically. I now have four hooves instead of to feet; my pale skin has changed into a body covered from top to bottom with pure white fur. My scraggily brown hair has changed into a long snowy mane, and a long spiral horn is coming out of the center of my fore head, spiraling around and around. I am absolutely shocked by my new figure and am surprised that I am shy of myself. I am almost too scared to try out my new body. How long have I been like this?
But then once again I remembered about the carved rock, and the unicorn that looked so much like me.
I had been like this since then, and haven’t even noticed!
As I begin thinking about what had happened, my highly trained ears hear something that I couldn’t have been able to hear when I was a human; a tiny rustling in the bushes.
As I stare at the way of the sound my heart beating a mile a minute I see a unicorn that looks exactly like me.
He comes out and nudges me gently.
I then know why I am here; the crystals in the cave. I must guard them now.
As I get nudged again in my new powerful ribs, I gallop of with my new partner. And now I am stuck in this body for eternity.


----------



## fuadteagan (Jun 10, 2010)

Marlea Warlea
On the track

The loud speakers roar among the exited crowd.
They whoop and squeal as the dazzling horses step on polished hooves onto the grass damp with the morning mist.
And here I am, waiting, hoping that everything will go smoothly, praying that everything will go as planned. 
I am the youngest out of all 23 jockeys; my heart is racing fast, as if the horses are competing right inside me. 
I sit on top of my mount, and he prances, letting everyone know that he is going to be a winner. 
The other horses are preparing to run out of the gates so I begin to bring him in too.
The back gates close behind us as my trainer whispers some final words be strong, be confident, let the horse do the rest. And I close my eyes, letting the words sink in. I stroke the chestnuts neck gently to calm him.
BEEP!! I here the buzzers go, and then 19 horses racing full speed.
The rush… the adrenalin!! 
I can feel the powerful hooves thumping onto the ground, 1 2 3 4, 1 2 3 4, and the strides repeat themselves over and over.
I’m close to the front now and the adrenalin rushes throughout me
We can both feel it… horse and rider… going at full speed!!
I’m closer and closer to leads position, and now I’m wedged right in between two other horses…
One horse turns in… towards me… I loose my stirrup and I can feel myself slipping… soon to be pounded with dozens of hooves… I close my eyes and prepare for the impact of the fall. I then hear the words in my head… be strong, be confident… The words give me a new rush and I know that I need to get back onto the saddle and win this race! I swing back into the saddle and try to regain my stirrup while racing at full speed. I get back into position and thank God for saving me for the fate that was so close only seconds ago.
The line is 50m now and we’re in forth. 
My beautiful steed knows that this is his chance… he has to show his full power… and with that he bursts forward, foam is coming off his shoulders and I know he is determined to reach his goal before any other horse.
We past one horse, and another… it’s now neck and neck between us and the other rider… 15m now… 10m… 5m… Another burst of energy and we’re past the line!! It’s to close to call… a photo finish!! I look up on the board to see our placing, I cross all my fingers and toes, and I know that my amazing horse would be crossing his too if he had them… It takes a while for the second and first placings to be put up and I think to myself it really must have been a close call.
And they’re up… first place… IT’S ME!! I scream with joy and my horse gives a victory neigh, news reporters come all around us to take photos and ask questions. A beautifully dressed lady comes up to us and puts a blanket of roses on my steeds back. And gives me a trophy… and then we trot off to get ready for the winners circle.


----------



## fuadteagan (Jun 10, 2010)

Visibre-
The Frisian

I close my eyes and hear a drum,
A drum coming closer and closer to me,
It sounds as the thunder cracking trough the sky,
It sounds like a fairytale came alive.

I fall asleep and see a shimmer,
A shiny black shape is coming closer to me,
It looks like an ancient creature,
It looks like a fairytale came alive.

I open my eyes and see a horse,
An enormous horse coming closer to me,
I can see its waving mane and tail,
His muscles rolling under its black coat,
The eyes made of pure gold and filled with feelings.
A fairytale came alive.


----------



## fuadteagan (Jun 10, 2010)

Cheyennes mom
I'm riding alone
I need no one
Gone a long time and should probably go home
I'm riding home
Ride into the barn
Where there's horses in the paddocks and water in the troughs 
Their backs are all broad and their tails swish around, swish around
Swish around real slow
I take of the saddle
And grab a blanket for my pony
And I put it on my pony and watch her breath slow
Her mane is straight and pretty
Her coat always gleams yes it gleams
Oh it gleams shiny gold
I groom it for hours
To make it shine like gold for the show
We go to shows all the time
We win some blue ribbons to put on her stall to show off
To show off to everyone that she's by best pony and she'll always be


----------



## fuadteagan (Jun 10, 2010)

lildonkey8
Pegasus Wings

Soaring through the clear blue sky,
A pegasus came flying by.
Wings of a feather,
Body of silk,
He blended in with the clouds
That looked like spilt milk.
Flying above us,
Swooping down,
He goes gliding through town.


A wonderful creature
He must be,
Certainly a sight to see!
Soon he flew down,
I walked up to him,
His heart thumped,
His wings spread,
I guess he decided to cove his head!


A smart boy he was,
Quite the comedian,
I knew he liked me in a way!


"Soon" I thought,
"Soon I will touch his pegasus wings."


----------



## fuadteagan (Jun 10, 2010)

End of contest. Please vote for the best one not your best friend!
Those are amazing poems and short pieces of writing. I enjoyed reading them


----------



## Marlea Warlea (Apr 27, 2010)

Bump!!!


----------



## Gallop On (May 1, 2011)

I vote for -Spyders "The Stallion" In "wild/running free"


----------

